# What is “Caspian Solution”??!



## zukit (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi there
Have anyone of you heard about something called “Caspian Solution” which works on accelerating the growth of hives and help in disease control??!! I have came across this product when I was looking for a way or a method to follow to increase my hives population and make them strong! The following link takes you to a pdf file that requires this solution, http://www.caspianapiaries.com/info/recipegrowth.pdf. This site has presented a document titled with “Increasing from 100 to 1,000 Hives in Three Months full”
I looked for that product on the internet, but there was no success, so I thought to ask if any of you have heard of it, or -even better- have used??!!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

10 fold in three months? either sounds a bit like snake oil or creative math.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds like the miracle tonic that'll clean anything, give you a great love life, smells great and cures your asthma too. :no:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

The math is perhaps a bit creative, but not if you use his stock. As far as a cleaning agent it's great for AFB and EFB. On the love life side the royal jelly component in the Caspian solution does increase sexual stamina. Will it improve your love life? I dunno. Can't say anything about the asthma.

I've used a lot of it and continue to do so. 3 frames of bees with a laying queen will go to 2 boxes full in 2 months. The area needs to be relatively good in terms of pollen otherwise it won't happen.

Short of using this product in order to make colonies strong, burn some diesel or gasoline and move your hives to a honey flow or feed them generously. It's simple but if you don't want to move them or cannot or will not feed them then accept what you have and enjoy your bees.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Daddy's Girl (May 5, 2008)

With that mix of things in that syrup, it looks more toxic than anything.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Daddy's girl:

I'm not sure what you are talking about being toxic to bees. In Caspian solution, you mix honey , pollen and sugar syrup . The active ingredients that he sells are royal jelly and pheromone. Nothing toxic to bees. Medications can be added as in antibiotics or fumidil-b.

Jean-Marc


----------



## zukit (Mar 30, 2006)

How much is it? And how many liters you get?


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Would like to try this on my 1 hive of small cell bees. Problem is that this procedure requires full drawn comb to start off. I don't have any extra comb at this time. Maybe after the nectar flow ends.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

The site says they routinely ship around western Canada and that it ships frozen. I don't know if that means they don't ship outside of Canada.


----------



## iwan4o (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi.What of kind is this "Caspian Solution" and what of ingredients is it?


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

i'd be interested in knowing of the 1000 how many wintered.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any research or experience to suggest that the feeding of pollen and royal jelly in a syrup mixture is superior to just feeding syrup and a pollen patty? Tim


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

timgoodin said:


> Does anyone have any research or experience to suggest that the feeding of pollen and royal jelly in a syrup mixture is superior to just feeding syrup and a pollen patty? Tim


Patties in the South are a recipe for SHB overrun... so if it's being looked at that way by southern beekeepers, there's a clear advantage. Of course I get where you're going with that, and realize that he's not a southern beek either... so that would be interresting to find out.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

$5 per hive? Deal breaker.


----------



## HuttoBee (Apr 29, 2009)

I found the article online - about increasing your 100 hives to 1000:
http://www.beekeeping.com/apimondia/index_us.htm


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I need to come up with one of these cash in my pocket solutions!!


----------

